# Massive octocontra-alto clarinet video, plays down to Eb0 19Hz



## ixlramp (Nov 23, 2011)

Slightly off topic but of interest to subcontrabassists. The very rare octocontra-alto clarinet has recently been recorded for the first time.











Unfortunately there are no sound clips of the larger octocontrabass clarinet (centre and below right) That plays down to Bb0 15 Hz.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 24, 2011)

that second vid was awesome definitely a cool instrument


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 24, 2011)

There's something about large lengths of folded tubes of brass that I love. That sounds awesome.


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I just pooped myself.



Yep.


----------



## Dayn (Nov 24, 2011)

That's awesome. It reminds me of my first computer.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds like whales having angry intercourse


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 24, 2011)

Apologies for posting this thread in the bass guitar forum and for it having to be moved ... at the time i thought it would be of primary interest to bassists 

More videos of this instrument at their channel: Ocarinettor&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Holy cock, that was low.

You know it's low when you can tap your fingers as fast as the frequency of the sound waves


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 25, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Holy cock, that was low.
> 
> You know it's low when you can tap your fingers as fast as the frequency of the sound waves



What, can't you tap out in time with A4 ?


----------



## XylemBassGuitar (Nov 26, 2011)

I LOVE the tone on those babies! So good...



Marv Attaxx said:


> Sounds like whales having angry intercourse



Whale make-up sex...


----------

